# Snake Repellant



## 7oasty23 (May 29, 2013)

So I just had to take care of a rattlesnake on my back porch, please no judgement I had to do it, however I've been looking at snake repellant, and was wondering if anybody had experience with the stuff, and if it works. Don't want to be fighting snakes on my back porch all the time. I just moved to Tennessee, and this is still very new to me.


----------



## ascott (May 29, 2013)

http://www.liquidfence.com/snake-2lb-granular.html

This can offer you an aid in deterring snakes and also will help save a valuable snake....all is happy


----------



## 7oasty23 (May 29, 2013)

ascott said:


> http://www.liquidfence.com/snake-2lb-granular.html
> 
> This can offer you an aid in deterring snakes and also will help save a valuable snake....all is happy



Have you used this product? I've found lots of products, and they all claim to work. Trying to find one that actually works is priority number one.


----------



## ascott (May 29, 2013)

This one has high reviews....I personally live here in the high desert and would have to buy truck loads to try to keep any at bay here on the 1.25 acre....I don't use any repellents....there are loads of cats running around the property, as well as our two dogs and the neighbors dogs surrounding our property....so fingers crossed we have only had gopher/bull snakes on our property....where I use to work however, we would encounter mojave greens as well as your run on the mill rattlers....so, to clearly answer--no, I have not used this particular repellent but have read positive reviews...


----------



## 7oasty23 (May 29, 2013)

That's my problem too, I live on three acres in the smoky mountains, I guess I'll try some around my porch and driveway. I really hated to kill the one tonight, but I really didn't have a choice, my dog was trying to get it.


----------



## ascott (May 29, 2013)

> I really hated to kill the one tonight, but I really didn't have a choice, my dog was trying to get it.



That is a bummer.....possibly get yourself a snake pole and an empty trash can and lid-----you can also send your pooch through rattlesnake avoidance school---may save him some day when you are not there, you know?


----------



## 7oasty23 (May 29, 2013)

ascott said:


> > I really hated to kill the one tonight, but I really didn't have a choice, my dog was trying to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bummer.....possibly get yourself a snake pole and an empty trash can and lid-----you can also send your pooch through rattlesnake avoidance school---may save him some day when you are not there, you know?



Haha, I'm not brave enough to use one of those. I used a long distance solution to the problem.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (May 30, 2013)

There really is nothing you can buy in a store for repel snakes. Mothballs are an old wive's tale. All the other stuff is rubbish, and all of the above can be harmful in excessive doses. When you dealing with treating anything outdoors, the natural elements routinely wears it away. And if you look at the labels of some of this crap, notice what some of them say: "Most effective against rattlesnakes, black pine snakes, coral snakes (i.e. species that are not encountered very often). Least effective against rat snakes, corn snakes, moccasins, garter snakes, etc (i.e. very commonly seen species)." Hmmm....perhaps a way of covering their butts?

Keep your yard clean and well-manicured, don't leave junk around for snakes and other critters to hide under. 

Or...the only other treatment I have heard of that actually works well is: having a pig on your property. Pigs indiscriminantly will gobble up any snake they find, venomous or not. Their excess fat protects them from ill effects from venom. I've spoken to many farmers and those who own large property and say they hardly ever see snakes when they keep pigs.


And as always....BUY A FIELD GUIDE! Getting familiar with the local wildlife in your area is just as essential as teaching kids hwo to look both ways when crossing the street, or knowing local gun laws, etc. It behooves you to educate yourself on which snakes species in your area are venomous (usually very few), and which are not (the vast majority), so you can distinguish between them and not kill every snake you find.


----------



## Holycow (May 30, 2013)

"Snake away" is the product I'm familiar with professionally. I read the study of it a few years ago, it was effective against Pit Vipers (rattle snakes and water moccasins) but nothing else. They may have changed the formula since then, so perhaps now it can work on others. It has to be applied in a line ... like a barrier to an area you don't want them to cross, and basically they won't. If it rains the stuff washes away immediately, so it's made to be applied to places like porches or parking garages. It does have a "moth ball like smell" and for me that's worse than some rattlesnakes. Also the smell may bother your tortoises, give it a shot and see.
My suggestion would be to find someone who works with venomous snakes and have them teach you the basics. 
You'll need this http://tongs.com/gentlegiant52inchtong.aspx (I prefer hooks, but that's what I learned on).
and this http://www.walmart.com/ip/Flambeau-18-Zerust-Dry-Box/13283393?findingMethod=rr
Working with snakes is pretty easy, just don't get within strike range. Someone can safely teach you if you want to learn. It's a skill that can help you the rest of your life, if your out of ammo or the "Snake Away" bucket is empty.

You've got to do what you've got to do, your safety is ultimately in your hands. However you don't HAVE to kill them. 
Enjoy the mountains.
--Jeff


----------



## RosieRedfoot (May 30, 2013)

My one dog, who was a stray in central Washington slinks away if he hears a rattlesnake. My rescue dog from here chases anything that moves and would definitely go after one, nothing short of hog tying him would stop his prey drive. I haven't seen any snakes in my neighborhood but that doesn't mean they're not there. If my dog had a poisonous snake cornered I'd do the same as you.


----------



## 7oasty23 (May 30, 2013)

Holycow said:


> "Snake away" is the product I'm familiar with professionally. I read the study of it a few years ago, it was effective against Pit Vipers (rattle snakes and water moccasins) but nothing else. They may have changed the formula since then, so perhaps now it can work on others. It has to be applied in a line ... like a barrier to an area you don't want them to cross, and basically they won't. If it rains the stuff washes away immediately, so it's made to be applied to places like porches or parking garages. It does have a "moth ball like smell" and for me that's worse than some rattlesnakes. Also the smell may bother your tortoises, give it a shot and see.
> My suggestion would be to find someone who works with venomous snakes and have them teach you the basics.
> You'll need this http://tongs.com/gentlegiant52inchtong.aspx (I prefer hooks, but that's what I learned on).
> and this http://www.walmart.com/ip/Flambeau-18-Zerust-Dry-Box/13283393?findingMethod=rr
> ...



I'm just not comfortable with catching a venomous snake, I'll only shot it because it was actually in my home. I've got the day off so I put caulk in all the cracks around my house. My neighbor is actually a pest control guy, so I'd just have him take care of any in my yard, and just put my dog away. My dog sleeps back there because I live in the middle of bear country,and they come around at night.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2013)

RosieRedfoot said:


> My rescue dog from here chases anything that moves and would definitely go after one, nothing short of hog tying him would stop his prey drive.



I just felt it should be noted on a public forum that the above is not true. Snake breaking clinics can and do work, for any dog with any level of drive or temperament. We don't need to stop or even control his prey drive we just need to teach him that snakes are really really bad (from HIS point of view) and he should avoid them at all costs.


----------



## 7oasty23 (May 30, 2013)

Tom said:


> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> > My rescue dog from here chases anything that moves and would definitely go after one, nothing short of hog tying him would stop his prey drive.
> ...



Never heard of them, how exactly do they train them. My gs wants to eat anything smaller than him, and has chased bears several times.


----------



## conservation (May 30, 2013)

It was likely a Timber Rattlesnake from where you said you live.

Killing endangered animals is just not cool in my book...You chose to live in the mountains...why kill the wildlife that lives there?

There are snake removal services if you do not want to deal with it yourself. 

If that is not enough, you are admitted to committing a crime on a public forum.

http://treenotes.blogspot.com/2009/09/timber-rattler-threatened-in-tennessee.html?m=1

Sent from my SGH-T999 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## 7oasty23 (May 30, 2013)

Pets101 said:


> It was likely a Timber Rattlesnake from where you said you live.
> 
> Killing endangered animals is just not cool in my book...You chose to live in the mountains...why kill the wildlife that lives there?
> 
> ...



In you're home it is not illegal, do your research before you accuse people of things. It's called imminent danger law.


And people eat them around here all the time.


http://www.ehow.com/info_8718418_laws-killing-snakes-tennessee.html#page=1

I also called a CO, and he came by and picked it up this morning, and filled out a report.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (May 30, 2013)

Holycow said:


> "Snake away" is the product I'm familiar with professionally. I read the study of it a few years ago, it was effective against Pit Vipers (rattle snakes and water moccasins) but nothing else. They may have changed the formula since then, so perhaps now it can work on others. It has to be applied in a line ... like a barrier to an area you don't want them to cross, and basically they won't. If it rains the stuff washes away immediately, so it's made to be applied to places like porches or parking garages. It does have a "moth ball like smell" and for me that's worse than some rattlesnakes. Also the smell may bother your tortoises, give it a shot and see.
> .....
> --Jeff



What is your profession exactly, and what part of the country are you in? Again, I have to question the effectiveness of products like this. Are the pitvipers not seen as much because the product actually works, or merely because as I mentioned before, they are not nearly as common as a lot of harmless species? 

Ex: Usually, in a reasonably developed area, a layman might go 10 yrs without ever seeing a venomous snake, then one day they do. They freak out, go buy this product (way over-priced IMHO), and then never see another venomous snake for several more years, thinking the product is 100% effective. Its not. Its a gimmick just to get people to buy it. Of course, it will wash away when it rains. I feel bad for those here in the south (where it rains nearly every other day), then they have to spend $25 more to get more of the stuff to treat their yard again. And Lord bless the more naive souls out in the country with a lot of land! 

And wildlife/pest removal companies don't help. They encourage people to buy the stuff, because they get a commission for doing so. At least the ones around here do. Its a complete rip-off.


----------



## 7oasty23 (May 30, 2013)

Just talked to a a snake removal service, and they're going to sweep the wooded area around my house, and relocate any they find.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (May 30, 2013)

Indeed. That is the best way, is to physically remove them from the property (or have someone else do it for you). In fact, I encourage people to get in touch with local herp societies in their area, because these folks would be tickled pink to come to your location and look for snakes, free of charge!


----------

